# Guildford Meet - December 4th 2010



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello , 

WEATHER SAYS I THINK IT'S BEST TO CALL THIS MEET OFF, SEE MY MESSAGE ON PAGE 3 

There has been a cry for a Guildford Meet, so it's happeneing.

Beers in December, a bit of crimbo shopping (Guildford does now have a Primark!) then a coffee?

Whatever your reason to pop along, there will be a collection of us meeting in Guildford town centre for a beer or diet lemonade and general pre christmas chat.

My thoughts aren't fixed except the date and Guildford.

Although I am suggesting The George Abbott public house from 1pm, it's in a carpark and near train station and moments from the bottom of the high street, Also it does good food and prices ain't bad.

Let me know who's in....

Rossi


----------



## Hazel (Nov 4, 2010)

Rossi Mac

Good luck with the meet - I doubt that I will manage, as it is too close to the London meet.    Two 12 hour train journeys so close together, unless I can really, really cheap deals, I doubt it.

Have a great time in December - I will see everyone on the 13th in London.

Best wishes


----------



## aymes (Nov 4, 2010)

Awww, can't make that date, going to Bruges for the day! Have a great time and some profiteroles for me!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 4, 2010)

Cant make this date...:-( have fun tho guys! X x x


----------



## RachelT (Nov 13, 2010)

Dammit, i'm working! And i've got the day before off for my annual review too...bummer.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I cant make this one but next one roll on
gail


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 17, 2010)

Rossi it looks like its just you & me haha


----------



## katie (Nov 17, 2010)

I would love to come but probably wont be able to afford it  If by some miracle I get enough money for xmas presents and debt collection payments i'll see you there


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 26, 2010)

A wee bump here, anyone want to join me & Lou??

What time you getting there Lou?


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 26, 2010)

If I can afford to and have the time off work I'll come. Not too sure of either really.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Nov 26, 2010)

Er Tom, you start on the 6th...


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 26, 2010)

Good point! I think I may well be coming along then! Let me check train prices!

Tom


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 28, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> A wee bump here, anyone want to join me & Lou??
> 
> What time you getting there Lou?



When do ya want me lol ! I'll drag alan along too


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 30, 2010)

*This Saturday!!!!*

Guildford Meet - December 4th 2010 
George Abbot 7-11 High St
Guildford, Surrey GU2 4AB

THIS SATURDAY!!!!

I should be there just after midday, before 1pm, if it's a nice warm day I'll be sitting outside

It's a short walk form the bottom of the high street, near debenhams, and not far from the station (take the underpass then loop round along the canal and up into the carpark you'll see it) also near the White House a Fullers Pub.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...4,-0.577598&spn=0.006664,0.01605&z=16&iwloc=A

See some of you there I hope!!

Rossi


----------



## Hazel (Nov 30, 2010)

Have a good day - I'll be thinking of you all


----------



## gail1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hope you all have a good time sorry cant be with you. 
gail


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 30, 2010)

as long as the snow has behaved its self & disappeared ill be there x snowed in at mo xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm yes tonight will be interesting!!

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2010)

have a good time all hope the weather does not cause havoc.


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

hope this helps for you lot going on Sat
http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/4275

just click on Saturday


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 2, 2010)

a good 8-10inches in total in the back garden (not just last night), cats not impressed, so I carved a path for them down to the shed! I walked into Guildford this morning, took about an hour, doesn't look too good, more snow due then freezing conditions tomorrow, and then more snow saturday so not sure if this will be possible!?

Any thoughts??


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Right chaps, I'm afraid that I won't be able to make it as the trains from Brighton to just about anywhere are buggered. Got a foot of snow in my road.

Tom


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I was supposed to have a midwife appointment today but couldnt get there. Walked to mums in 4 foot deep snow. Hindhead has its own weather system I swear lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Much the same here, we are found twixt sea and hills which shelter us from most of the bad weather. When this snow comes down we sort of shut down until we organise ourselves!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 3, 2010)

evening all,

I think it might be best to call this off, well the weather has been challenging, and although it is supposed to be warm tomorrow tonights temperatures are pretty fresh which no doubt affect the ice roads and trains, and even if a few of us make it in who knows if the publicans will and tomorrow I think I have heard of snow in the morning but to be honest no one really knows!!

Also there hasn't been a huge uptake for this meet either so I am effectively calling it off, but if some of you can make it in fair play, I will concentrate my efforts on the Southampton meet the following weekend.

Sorry to disappoint anyone,

See you all soon enough I hope 

Rossi (on the rouge tonight)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> evening all,
> 
> I think it might be best to call this off, well the weather has been challenging, and although it is supposed to be warm tomorrow tonights temperatures are pretty fresh which no doubt affect the ice roads and trains, and even if a few of us make it in who knows if the publicans will and tomorrow I think I have heard of snow in the morning but to be honest no one really knows!!
> 
> ...



Rossi, Sam called off the Southampton one the other day, if that's the one you were thinking of.


----------

